# jigs used on show question



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

First take a look at this:
http://woodbutcher.net/nrmstools.htm

There is a very interesting list of the New Yankee Workshop (Norm) tools and associated lists of shows.

I have just "won" an "oak-park" jig and was thinking "Hey it would be cool to see all the show this was used in."

So has anyone ever taken the time to make such a list???

-OR-

Anyone want to make such a list or help do so.... especially some one who has all or most of the infomation on tape??? anyone, anyone at all??? I'd be willing to do a few...

Ed


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jig for Circle legs pos.*

here is a little jig i used for pos. my legs on the circle tables that i make it is for 3 legs and 4 legs i just put it on the circle and mark the pos. for eather just fast what i used to set this up was a clock dial i used to mfd. clock's and i has some dial's left over and thought what a simple set up a mark at 12 and 4 and 8  or 6 and 10 and 2 which ever you want to use than for the 4 leg set up of course 12 and 3 and 6 and 9 it is easy to grab the jig and mark the leg pos. it is close enough for gov. work thanks for looking del schisler also the last of the tables i have beat this one enough


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

OK I guess I did not explain this concept well enough. Let me try again.

Let us say that we pick one of the jigs that I have seen used a lot by the router guys, the "box joint jig". As we know they have used this on a lot of show but which ones??? And we also know that they use the spacer fence idea to do some dovetail work, which show are those?? 

What I was looking for was some thing like the web page that I ask you to look at. In this case you would look at box joint jig and see it was used to make box joints in 1701 and in 5634 and in 7865 (these are all made up numbers for this example only).

Having this information one could then look in your personal video library, the woodwooking channel or perhaps buy the show from oak-park if you were interested in how it was used that time.

In my case I would be interested in seeing how they have used the miter gauge system. I have seen it used a few times but I do not recall what show or what projects. So the only way I could find some of them would be to look through all the tapes I have....... (I personal have not even seen half the shows so my library is not very complete). 

If I did my math right there are some 183 episodes! So if we had enough interest, by enough people we could get all the shows watched (provideing amoung the group someone has a tape of each and every show) When watching the tapes they would take notes.... Hitachi router, circle jig, raised panel jig, router tip (how to bevel cut) and anything else note worthy (yellow jackets, Mark was in the show, guest appearances etc.).

Clear as mud this time??

Ed


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Some of the clearest mud I've seen yet, Ed!

OK, all seriousness aside ... it makes sense to me and would be a great resource ... more or less a topical index of jigs/procedures used on the various RWS shows? Would that be another way of putting it?

Unfortunately, I don't have any library of shows recorded but if I could help as a respository or database compiler/sorter/clerk I'd be more than willing .... 

but it does beg the question -

If I was producing a show, I'd probably have some sort of index or at least storyboards/cartoons/outlines set-up already that might be extremely usefull in helping to do what you're considering (or my promoters would be getting very edgey) - any input from Bob and Rick, or Mark, or other folks involved in the actual production? This could be a very helpfull thing to your loyal watchers and also a possible source of free back-door marketing for show episodes. At the very least, free clerical help. What say ye?

As an aside, there was a suggestion to do some similar catlouging of threads and tips on this forum that just kind of splattered on the sidewalk ... I don't want to derail this topic onto something else ... I'm just suggesting that proferred help may be a little sparse - we all like to be nourished - but we also like free meals - a condition of being human I suppose - at any rate, If I can be of service, count me in. I may not have a library to offer, but I have some really bad typing skills I'm willing to lend!!


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Gilbear said:


> Some of the clearest mud I've seen yet, Ed!
> 
> OK, all seriousness aside ... it makes sense to me and would be a great resource ... more or less a topical index of jigs/procedures used on the various RWS shows? Would that be another way of putting it?
> 
> ...


here is a link to the shows click and you can see the pictures of what is on the tap you may know of this i have lot's of the shows recorded del schisler 

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RW-VHS-


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok, let me start this with: Brass set up bars, all 138 shows.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok

I have 13 VHS tapes of the Router Workshop and Norm starting 05/01 most have 2 to 6 hours of shows per. tape (1/2 hour for ea. PBS show) then I have 28 DVD's that have 2 to 3 hours of the same plus others like Roy Underhill and American Workshop on the same DVD's.

To go back and view all the shows would take forevery not say anything about taking notes about the jigs,etc.

Brass Set up bars would take a book of notes and I would go to sleep by then for sure after viewing 6 hours of Bob and Rick, info over load !!!! for sure.

Just my 2 cents ,just let things be and if someone needs the info let them buy the tape/dvd from Oak-Park.

Bj


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Ok, let me start this with: Brass set up bars, all 138 shows.


 Our first piece of data and it might be wrong............. I think you ment to say 183 but I don't know if all shows have the bars in them....

Ed


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Ok
> 
> I have 13 VHS tapes of the Router Workshop and Norm starting 05/01 most have 2 to 6 hours of shows per. tape (1/2 hour for ea. PBS show) then I have 28 DVD's that have 2 to 3 hours of the same plus others like Roy Underhill and American Workshop on the same DVD's.
> 
> ...


 Hi,

PBS show are more like 20 minutes long and so if you have 183 of them that is a total of 61 hours. If we had 20 people doing this that would be just over 3 hours per person.... take that into a few months and it is not much time at all. Add to the fact you can "fast forward" and you can really cut down the time.... 

In fact if you used just a half hour reading/posting here and another half hour watching your favorite show you be could done in less then two weeks. 

We do not have to be that detailed about brass bars, they were in the show they were not in the show a little check box on the notes covers that... that goes for anything else as well... it needs to be simple and short sort of the KISS idea.

You have at last grasped the idea "... just let things be and if someone needs the info let them buy the tape/dvd from Oak-Park." You or me or "they" have no idea which tape/dvd to buy and even if they taped the show off TV they still have no idea which one to watch. 

It is like having all this information in this huge book but no index to find anything. Just like this website has a lot of really good stuff from back in the beginning but how in the world can someone find it... Well search helps if you pick the right word to search on but if you don't it is all deep within the big box that grows everyday.

Ed


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed
Well when I put them on the tapes I just used the PBS time setup (30 mins) for ea. with all the junk on the end of the shows, you know what I mean.
I got a be smarter with the DVD and cut them off at 25mins. or so for ea. show.
But I could not fast forward them I like show to much and would want to watch the full 25 mins. or so..hahahahaha (Router Nut, ya I know)
Many are replays when the PBS just ran the same show over again.

" If we had 20 people doing this" and how would the 20 people get the Tapes/DVD ?.

" In fact if you used just a half hour reading/posting here"= need to think about that one...

"It is like having all this information in this huge book but no index to find anything." = That's just about what I now, I wish I would have taken the time to put the episode number on the tapes/DVD and short list of what was on it 20/20 hine site stuff.

But at the time it didn't make a difference I was just happy I got it on tape you know how PBS are sometimes they run it and then sometimes they didn't, always asking for money and cutting show for that...and it came on at 2:00 A.M. and 1:30 A.M. and then sometimes at 3:00 p.m. or knocking it for some other junk that I didn't want.
6 hours of RWS would take 12 weeks of taping off the PBS, you can see why I didn't make a list of them.

Need to think about this one a bit... 

Bj


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I should explain that I have been using my video card in my pc to capture the shows that I can off PBS. They come on at noon on Sundays here so I can not always watch them, this way I get to see them sooner or later. When I have 3 or 4 I convert them to DVD and look up the show number off a list I created. I then label the DVD's with just the numbers... The DVD I create is setup with chapters so I can get to any of the show via the menu. I have somewhere around 45 shows done this way. These are over the air broadcasts so the quallity is not great but I can tell Bob from Rick and the yellow part is the router table (OK they are not THAT bad...) I have an additional 24 or so show in webcast quality.

From the math you can see I have access to about 69 shows. (If you add the ones I have watched but not taped I may have seen only half the shows or less.) (I really would like to see some of the very early ones.) I will add a few more to that total if my local PBS keeps showing them and doesn't get in an endless cycle of the same series over and over.

My guess is that more then a few of us have taped shows so if you looked at what you have and Bill looks at what he has and Sandy looks at what she has we will have a lot of over lap but we also might have access to most or all of the shows. I'm not even hinting at exchanging copyrighted materials... but rather we find 10 shows you have and you look at them and take notes. I look at 10 different shows I have and take notes.... Bill looks at 10 different ones he has.... and so on.

So with this I'm off to view "Router Mitre" that came with my new toy.

Ed


----------

